# Freshman diesel owner with observations/questions



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

I only have 2,500 miles on my 2011 335d. 

So far the car has run flawlessly. I enjoy driving the car knowing that I have a "secret weapon" that hides under the hood of this incognito four door sedan that is immediately available when needed.

The car is like "Beauty and the Beast". 

When you are cruising along the interstate, getting great mileage - the car qualifies as a real environmental "beauty".

When you need to step on the gas (diesel) to merge with traffic or to go up a hill you hear a "snarl" from the engine compartment and the next thing you know you are a half a mile from where you were seconds ago - that is the "beast" part.

This car is a real "fun car".

A few questions for the "diesel elders"

1. Is the trunk compartment "hot"? It has been a really hot summer here on the East coast but every time I take something out of the trunk of the 335d, it seems to be very hot on the bottom. No big deal except I think I might buy the rubber trunk liner.

2. I am doing a pre-emtive (DIY) oil change at 5,000 miles. I have bought the 7 quarts of the LL04 oil. Does anyone know what the socket wrench size of the oil filter is? (See photo).
I want to use my torque wrench (25 Nm.) instead of just "hand tighting it".

Thanks


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

I am 99% sure it is a 32 mm.

This may be of interest:

http://www.xoutpost.com/bmw-sav-for...y-changing-oil-filter-35d-new-pics-added.html

P.S. When I changed mine, instead of taking the air snorkel off, I took the top engine cover off and used a socket wrench extension to remove the filter cap and replace the filter. Either way works.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have 12pt 32mm, mark position of the cap and housing of the filter in respect to each other so you don't over tighten later. Also, you need more than 7q I would buy 8, my took more about 7.5q. 
Tom


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

tlak77 said:


> mark position of the cap and housing of the filter in respect to each other so you don't over tighten later.
> Tom


Torque wrench highly recommended, IMHO.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

tlak77 said:


> I have 12pt 32mm, mark position of the cap and housing of the filter in respect to each other so you don't over tighten later. Also, you need more than 7q I would buy 8, my took more about 7.5q.
> Tom


I put in about 7 3/4 qts to get it to the full line on the dipstick. Buying 8 qts is required.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

montr said:


> I put in about 7 3/4 qts to get it to the full line on the dipstick. Buying 8 qts is required.


+1 The "d" takes 7.5 liters (7.92 quarts).


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Stevarino said:


> I only have 2,500 miles on my 2011 335d.
> 
> 2. I am doing a pre-emtive (DIY) oil change at 5,000 miles. I have bought the 7 quarts of the LL04 oil. Does anyone know what the socket wrench size of the oil filter is? (See photo).
> 
> Thanks


BTW, I use the "Liquivac Topside Oil Changer" to do the oil change. It extract the oil from the dipstick. I am using this extractor on my E39 1998 528i (140K miles) and on my E90 2010 335d (8K miles). This is convenient, you do not need to get under the car. However, it is slow. For the 335d, you have to pump the Liquivac few times. The whole process takes about 15 to 20 minutes.

I got mine at a Boat supply store for $39 many years ago.

LM


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I plan to do oil change every 6500 miles and its just abt time for me. I had my first change done through dealer at 6500. what would be better solution: buy rhino ramps and drain oil or use oil extractor and get oil out through dipstick. I am scared with those ramps.. what if something goes wrong. And is oil extractor a full proof solution? Under maintenance is fine but after that will I be required to use drain plug once in a while to make sure everything is drained out.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I plan to do oil change every 6500 miles and its just abt time for me. I had my first change done through dealer at 6500. what would be better solution: buy rhino ramps and drain oil or use oil extractor and get oil out through dipstick. I am scared with those ramps.. what if something goes wrong. And is oil extractor a full proof solution? Under maintenance is fine but after that will I be required to use drain plug once in a while to make sure everything is drained out.


I have the large model Rhino ramp and a 3 tons hydraulic jack with 2 support. I used the jack and ramps for the situations where I need to have access under the car. For oil change, I prefer using an extractor. I put on a pair of latex gloves, extract the oil, change the filter and put new oil. I remove the gloves, clean my hands and go back to my other business. The convenience is hard to beat.

I did not run a test to see if I extracted all the oil but I can tell you that I had to put 7 3/4 qts back in my 335d after extracting the oil. For the E39 528i, there are peoples that did experiments where they extracted the oil first. Next they lifted the car and removed the drain plug, they confirmed that no oil was left in the pan.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I plan to do oil change every 6500 miles and its just abt time for me. I had my first change done through dealer at 6500. what would be better solution: buy rhino ramps and drain oil or use oil extractor and get oil out through dipstick.


You could do like me.

I'm 6' 2" 230 lbs and find there is plenty of room under my X5 without using any ramps. I even use a long torque wrench to tighten the plug.

Now my Z4 is another story....


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Penguin said:


> You could do like me.
> 
> I'm 6' 2" 230 lbs and find there is plenty of room under my X5 without using any ramps. I even use a long torque wrench to tighten the plug.
> 
> Now my Z4 is another story....


I used to do same with my old Crv but not possible with 335d. I think for now I will go with oil extractor. Planning to do it this weekend. So have to buy oil, filter and oil extractor this week.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I used to do same with my old Crv but not possible with 335d. I think for now I will go with oil extractor. Planning to do it this weekend. So have to buy oil, filter and oil extractor this week.


Apologies, I didn't read carefully and didn't know you were talking about a 335d. My bad.

I use an oil extractor I bought on sale from Griot's on the Z4. I've also used ramps in the past; however, it depends on your bumper clearance, e.g., it takes special slow-rise ramps to work with the Z4.

Note that most oil extractors have capacities below or near BMW oil capacities, i.e., with the oil extractor you may have to empty it once during the oil extraction, rather than just pumping the vacuum and leaving to have a beer while it extracts.

If you use the ramps and want to be careful, you can buy a couple of wheel chocks to put behind the rear wheels after getting it onto the ramps, but before you go under.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

One tip. Put few paper towels around the housing that hold the oil filter before pulling out the filter. When you pull the old oil filter out, oil tend to drip around.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*More oil change questions.*

Thanks for the heads up on needing 8 qt. of oil.

I plan on using a "Mityvac MV7400" extractor for the 335d oil change. It is good to be back in the "dip stick" world where you can use the extractor. In my opinion the extractor gets as much oil as the drain method with 10% of the trouble. I got used to the concept with a Yanmar diesel boat engine that had an inaccessable drain plug. Time after time I used an extractor to do the oil changes with great results.

I am thinking they must have changed the engine layout for 2011 because I see no air hose or engine cover that needs to be removed to get at the oil filter.

See attached photo.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Stevarino said:


> Thanks for the heads up on needing 8 qt. of oil.
> 
> I plan on using a "Mityvac MV7400" extractor for the 335d oil change. It is good to be back in the "dip stick" world where you can use the extractor. In my opinion the extractor gets as much oil as the drain method with 10% of the trouble. I got used to the concept with a Yanmar diesel boat engine that had an inaccessable drain plug. Time after time I used an extractor to do the oil changes with great results.
> 
> ...


Just to be on same page you are mentioning about this right Mityvac MV7400

engine layout seems same from my 2009 335d. Its possible that x5d needs some removal of engine cover or air hose


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Just to be on same page you are mentioning about this right Mityvac MV7400
> 
> engine layout seems same from my 2009 335d. Its possible that x5d needs some removal of engine cover or air hose


OK I get it. I always assume it is the 335d. That explains the air hose.

Yes the "Mityvac 7400". Sucking the oil out makes the whole thing a "top job" with no crawling under the car or jacking it up. Thanks to BMW for mounting the oil filter on top.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Stevarino said:


> I am thinking they must have changed the engine layout for 2011 because I see no air hose or engine cover that needs to be removed to get at the oil filter.


As subsequently mentioned in the thread, the X535d requires the removal of either the engine cover or the air snorkel.

It appears the BMW did a more serviceable design on the 335d.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I have ordered Mityvac MV7400 oil extractor. Now I have to get oil and filter. I was thinking to buy oil from local stores and get filter online through Bavarian autosport or buy whole package from dealer. Does anyone know how much is oil changing kit (oil+filter) at dealer. Also I was checking labels of Castrol and Mobil 1 at local stores none of them says ll04. I remember reading that ll04 is only mentioned in stores in Europe or if you get it from dealer. Is it safe if I just buy castrol SLX professional SAE 5w 30?


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Get oil form dealer, it should be less than $7/q filter $15-20. Bottle will clearly state at the back LL04. Other alternative is to get it from Tischer ($90 oil and filter), but check that they send you right kit; I had to ship it back since they send me kit for a 335i. I must be on their black list since they had 3 out of 4 orders wrong...


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I have ordered Mityvac MV7400 oil extractor. Now I have to get oil and filter. I was thinking to buy oil from local stores and get filter online through Bavarian autosport or buy whole package from dealer. Does anyone know how much is oil changing kit (oil+filter) at dealer. Also I was checking labels of Castrol and Mobil 1 at local stores none of them says ll04. I remember reading that ll04 is only mentioned in stores in Europe or if you get it from dealer. Is it safe if I just buy castrol SLX professional SAE 5w 30?


I got the oil kit from my BMW dealer (United BMW, Atlanta). I paid $79 + local tax.
The web site of my dealer show the kit but I do not see a price: http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...atalogid=6218&siteid=215011&categoryID=140952

Also, you can get the Mobil 1 5W30 ESP at Pep Boys for $7/liter. The Mobil 1 ESP is LL04 approved and has more approval than the Castrol SLX. Both are good oil and LL04.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I plan to do oil change every 6500 miles and its just abt time for me. I had my first change done through dealer at 6500. what would be better solution: buy rhino ramps and drain oil or use oil extractor and get oil out through dipstick. *I am scared with those ramps.. what if something goes wrong.* And is oil extractor a full proof solution? Under maintenance is fine but after that will I be required to use drain plug once in a while to make sure everything is drained out.


What is your concern with Rhino Ramps? If the car and the ramps are on level ground, the car won't roll off the ramps. With the transmission in Park, the car ain't going anywhere. If you are still concerned, set the parking brake.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

anE934fun said:


> What is your concern with Rhino Ramps? If the car and the ramps are on level ground, the car won't roll off the ramps. With the transmission in Park, the car ain't going anywhere. If you are still concerned, set the parking brake.


No concerns.. I dont have any other vehicle, 335d has dip stick and oil filter is also on top. I live in condo and no garage space. So with all points in mind I thought just for oil change I dont think Ramps would be better option. Once I start doing some more jobs on my car which I hardly doubt till then I dont think ramps will be needed.


----------



## Mungo So Cal (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a sport package 335d with low profile rhino ramps and they were incompatible. Something down there makes contact with the ramp and pushes them forward before the wheel engages the ramp.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Mungo So Cal said:


> I have a sport package 335d with low profile rhino ramps and they were incompatible. Something down there makes contact with the ramp and pushes them forward before the wheel engages the ramp.


Your front bumper is pushing the ramps (sport seats lower than no-sport), I have seen people putting 2x4 in front of the ramp to get gar little of the ground before it hits the ramps. I would suggest low profiles ramps, they are expensive, such as:
http://http://www.amazon.com/Race-R-Low-Profile-Car-Ramps/dp/B000AOO0MK I have them and they work nice, also they are little wider which helps as well.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Stevarino said:


> 2. I am doing a pre-emtive (DIY) oil change at 5,000 miles. I have bought the 7 quarts of the LL04 oil.


FYI...the official capacity of the "d" is 7.5 *litres*...which is just about 8 quarts.And BTW...what kind of oil did you get? Was it Mobil 1 ESP Formula? That's the only LL-04 oil (apart from BMW brand from the dealership) I've been able to find on store shelves (Pep Boys,to be exact).


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

listerone said:


> FYI...the official capacity of the "d" is 7.5 *litres*...which is just about 8 quarts.And BTW...what kind of oil did you get? Was it Mobil 1 ESP Formula? That's the only LL-04 oil (apart from BMW brand from the dealership) I've been able to find on store shelves (Pep Boys,to be exact).


I bought the recommended LL04 Castrol oil from the BMW dealer parts dept.


----------

